# Magnet's Ugly Sweater



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just shy of 4 months.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Magnet is very adorable!! His sweater looks cute on him! I love his name, too!! ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I happen to quite like that sweater... I'd wear it!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater, modeled by a very handsome Magnet.....I am going to get Darcy one.


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

I think its a cute sweater... did you buy it or make it?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

He looks very Ivy League in it! Very cute!

Rugby anyone?


----------

